# Welcome lounge?



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi,

just a thought, seeing as recently general conversation is packed with threads saying 'hello', 'new guy' etc...

i think it is great we are acquiring new members as it makes the site more diverse, but what about a 'Welcome Forum' where people can introduce themselves?

this may have already been suggested, but I couldn't see a similar idea in the 'Coming Soon' Forum.

cheers


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

In a lot of ways I think it's a good idea. You could stick a few "getting started" stickies in there too, with training tips and forum ground-rules.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Would help...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Other boards have this and it seems to be a good idea.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

good idea, saves clogging the other sections aswell.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a good idea.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

too true, stickies in there are a good idea to


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

could work but let's be fair not all members who join up have been lurking for months, some actually join up and post

it will work as long as people are not jumped on straight away for not posting in the lounge 

good idea though


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

think it will be a good idea as general forum is getting loads of introductions posted at the momment


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Feel free to post a poll, if it gets more than 70% yes votes I'll implement it. :laugh:

L


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, guys cheers for the support.

Lorian, can i add a poll to this thread now its been created? thanks


----------

